

Micro Virtual Machines as Solid Foundation for Language Development - gkuan
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5161

======
hga
Their "concrete instantiation[s] of a micro virtual machine", their reference
implementations, are in Java and Scala, which of course run on managed VMs,
which makes me at first glance wonder what they think they've demonstrated
with these implementations.

~~~
sesquipedalian
I wouldn't place too much importance on their choice of implementation
language. I'd imagine the goal of showcasing their reference implementation is
to demonstrate the operational semantics of their virtual machine. Equivalent
implementations could be produced in C for example.

------
dman
Epic comment on the thread - [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5161#comment-85861](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/5161#comment-85861)

~~~
akkartik
That reminded me of the lesson I was learned here two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9578178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9578178)

------
kodablah
For those looking for the spec and early impl, see
[http://microvm.org](http://microvm.org). The paper says it can currently run
simple RPython scripts.

